

Ask HN: Simple way for service to pay money out to users? - turtle4

I'm considering building a service where users can collaborate on a work, and then share the revenue that it generates.  I'm looking for options for handling the pay outs for such a service.<p>If I require users to have a paypal account, I could use that to make payments.  But, rightly or wrongly, I've seen enough negative reports of paypal customer service to make me leery of not having at least one other option lined up.<p>Anyone else doing something similar, or have some suggestions for a service that could handle that sort of thing with a minimum of registration requirements for the user?<p>Thanks!
======
braindead_in
We use PayPal to pay the freelance transcribers who work for us using the
MassPay API. Till now, no complaints. We have a requirement that our
transcribers should have verified PayPal account.

Also, have a look at PayPal Adaptive Payments API.

